# Worthless



## mkk (May 7, 2009)




----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

kinda like my cats, but they are 2COOL


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Is not worthless, meanie!! That little dumpling has a full time job. It takes hard work to be that cute!!


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a worthless one for you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep, I know worthless. Got 'em right here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres another couple of worthless ones but cute!















http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's one


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Mad*

Just remember when had bad day at work/wife/kids/mad ..That little dog will be your best friend..cva34


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I got a 'contender'.....:smile:


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> I got a 'contender'.....:smile:


That is laid back for sure, I think you have taken the lead


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Another entry


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

True professionals...


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Just lazy*


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mkk said:


> Another entry
> 
> View attachment 599997


Now, I see where these pups get it from.

Lazy is.......lazy does!:cop:


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bacon at rest.....


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

In my daughters bed. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> Now, I see where these pups get it from.
> 
> Lazy is.......lazy does!:cop:


You are right about that.....the apple don't fall far from the tree


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Heres another couple of worthless ones but cute!
> View attachment 599968
> 
> View attachment 599970
> ...


Where did your dogs learn how to flash their junk like that?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

poppy and ike.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm posting but the pig wins!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

mkk said:


> View attachment 599951


How did you get it to sit still? :mpd: :rotfl:


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*Yup...lazy dog stole my spot in bed!!!*

Pig is good and could get my vote if I wasn't biased.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Proof it doesn't take cajones to be in this competition!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

dont have pic to prove it, but i have two dogs that lay down in there beds at lights out and when they think we are asleep move onto the couch and my big chair...they sleep there until the alarm goes off, and i catch them trying to sneak back in there beds...


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*Wouldn't hold a job either.*

We had Mama Dog for 12 years. Lost her last September. Best worthless dog we ever had


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Pretty lazy pup I got!!


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Besides the pig - I do have worthless pup pictures. Grandma laying around waiting for the girl with a red hood


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Our Gucci Girl.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

My entry


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

The fan is running wide open! I had to take the pic and wake him up because I was afraid he might lose an ear.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yup.









Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I think we are reincarnated as dawgs.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> I think we are reincarnated as dawgs.


Only if we have been good!


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I had to get in on this one! Perfectly named thread!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Every night.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Funny thread.

My fleabaggers


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

More













Bella is outgrowing her bed...















http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lost "Coot" last week, still not over it....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Good for something, not sure what.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got a few of those.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

guess not worthless, he does make a decent seat for the kids... all 169.7lbs of him


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

glad he is a good dog!!!


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*UHHH........We don't work cows!!!!*

:texasflag


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

great shots


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is my "worthless" contribution. This is Rita my 8 yo blackmouth cur. She has been one of my hog dogs for 7 of them. She has earned her easier life with a bed instead of barrel at the kennels.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

This little girl has something to say.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

These pictures are Priceless!

They say that a dog's character reflects that of its Master?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's our third one, lets me keep my man card so I guess he's not totally worthless.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

She is all legs....


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

All great pics...thanks for sharing. When I had my sherperd "he" had a truck and I was just the driver..ha!! The pig is cute but I think Ted wins. I mean who else would buy an in-ground pool for their worthless dog!! (just kidding)


----------



## Djrodeo (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok I had to jump in on this one. He may be worthless but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

*My HoneyBabySweetyDarlin' and Jameson*

Lazy dog!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't do it. I swear I didn't. Anyway, the boy isn't supposed to leave Legos just laying around like that. Can't we just view this as a teachable moment for him?









Look, I told you the Shepherd was going to be trouble. You never listen though do you?









We've basically licked all the flavor out of this couch. When exactly are you going to get us a new one?









You going to hand over that remote or what?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Truely worthless


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Here's mine....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

one of ours


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Leila took command of my sons bean bag chair.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Rotten!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve the wonder dog. Doing what he does best, when he's not chasing shadows or reflections.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep them coming! They brighten up my day! C2


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I just like the pic...lol...


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the one I rescued from several dogs attacking her, give food and shelter to and she rewards me by getting me out of bed at 4 in the morning to feed her.
She will help you get some work done.


----------



## mrs.slinginplastic (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks 2cool for turning around my gloomy Monday...but I do have to add some more worthlessness


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

they may be "worthless", but they sure put smiles on our faces for sure. great post


----------



## TexasDirectionalDriller (Feb 22, 2012)

Been a troll here for sometime now figured might as well poke my head in and say hello and show what my "fearless" hog dog pup came up to the house with today!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Yep, got one as well.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lol, my chocolate is not worthless at all. He takes me for a walk and keeps mom busy for me when I am trying to watch football.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

She is getting bigger


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

She now has the couch tied up


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't care what ever thread comes along the rest of this year. I'm voting now.... BEST THREAD OF THE YEAR!


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I hope it wins thread of the year! That combined with the greenies I have should be enough for me to get the SCB in the greenies catalog.


----------

